# sitting in tight spaces



## gaurdianAQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi I'm new here but I thought I would ask a question about my German Shepherd.... she seems to like to scrunch herself up in tight places... why is this? She has trouble getting out after...

She is 13-14 years old we adopted her 2 years ago, she is in fairly good shape other than achy hips...

she also hates other dogs and freaks at the sight of them and ummm ya tries to attack them but... thats besides the point why does she like to sit in small spaces? also its a big pain because she scrunches herself up in front of the stairs to the basement and when we tell her to get up she moves but then flops right back down... lol its a pain because we have to go through there often.....

could it be she just wants to keep an eye on us all? oh she is a purebred


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello and









Not sure why she does it, but ours does also. 8 month old Timber loves small spaces! He cannot sleep at night without his head either under the bed or my dresser. He has also gotten himself stuck under the bed countless times! And his favorite resting spot is in our small bathroom.

My best guess, for us is that he feels more comfortable. He can be nervous at times, so I think the small space helps to make him feel more secure. In your situation, I would think the same thing also. It has to be hard adjusting to a new environment at her age.

Good luck with your senior girl! She is lucky to have you!


----------



## gaurdianAQ (Feb 22, 2010)

ya she has definitely improved over 2 years now if only we could get her to socialize with other dogs


----------

